# Obama: Stop Condescending to Women



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*By CAMPBELL BROWN*

*Published: May 19, 2012 624 Comments*

WHEN I listen to President Obama speak to and about women, he sometimes sounds too paternalistic for my taste. In numerous appearances over the years - most recently at the Barnard graduation - he has made reference to how women are smarter than men. It's all so tired, the kind of fake praise showered upon those one views as easy to impress. As I listen, I am always bracing for the old go-to cliché: "Behind every great man is a great woman."
Some women are smarter than men and some aren't. But to suggest to women that they deserve dominance instead of equality is at best a cheap applause line.
My bigger concern is that in courting women, Mr. Obama's campaign so far has seemed maddeningly off point. His message to the Barnard graduates was that they should fight for a "seat at the table" - the head seat, he made sure to add. He conceded that it's a tough economy, but he told the grads, "I am convinced you are tougher" and "things will get better - they always do."

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/20/o...ondescending-to-women.html?_r=3&smid=tw-share


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow. She's getting torn up in the coments. Actually a pretty balanced article from a left of center journalist. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I love how she is being "discredited" because her husband is a Republican, apparently she can not think for herself. I may not agree with left views (although my wife does), but at least she has her own views. The comments are making it sound like she can not have her own opinion and is going to take the side of her husband. If that does not go against womens rights then I do not know what does.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

SPINMASS said:


> I love how she is being "discredited" because her husband is a Republican, apparently she can not think for herself. I may not agree with left views (although my wife does), but at least she has her own views. The comments are making it sound like she can not have her own opinion and is going to take the side of her husband. If that does not go against womens rights then I do not know what does.


Ironically, a journalist who has worked for both NBC and CNN, arguably the most obvious lamestream media outlets in the tank for Obama, steps out from the shadows and shows some independent and clear thinking in her criticism, and the lefty-loonies that comment on her article ... criticize her for not thinking on her own because her husband is a Romney advisor. Just goes to prove, liberalism is definitely a mental disorder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Obama just needs lay down in the hole he has dug and let us bury him. Moron.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

From now until election day he should just keep the knee pads on since he will be putting some serious miles on his knees.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

A classmate of mine is very pretty, smoking body, and has a huge natural chest.....a bunch of us went out after class one night to a bar that has karaoke, and against my advice, she decided to sing a song. She was terrible, but as she was walking off the stage, she was high-fived and applauded by just about every single guy in the place except me.

When she got back to the group, she asked how she was, and I told her she sucked. She got kind of upset, and pointed out all the guys that cheered for her. I said "That's because you're good looking and have huge boobs, get real".

Same thing applies here....the drunks at the bar pandered to my friend in hopes of getting a shot at her, while Obama is pandering to women in hopes of getting their votes.


----------

